# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  CrossFit and Anavar

## chickenfordin

So after much research and hesitation, I decided to go ahead and do my first cycle. Because I'm overly cautious, I decided to do an Anavar only cycle, and to do it at 40mg per day for 5 weeks. My pharmacomstore.org order arrived in about 3 weeks. I also ran clomid as PCT, even though I was told by several people it wasn't necessary.
About a week in, I noticed some trouble sleeping, so I started taking ZMA to combat this. I reacted badly to the ZMA, and adjusted my Anavar intake to earlier in the day. After I made those adjustments, everything smoothed out. 

I didn't notice any big results until about the third week. My front squat went from 300 to 310 in a 7 day span. My performance in metcons went up slightly. Toward the end of the cycle, I definitely noticed a physique change. I was disappointed that I was ending my cycle right as things began spiking. After completing this cycle as a test, I decided to run another after a rest period. This time I plan on running 50mg/day for 6 weeks. If progress from the first cycle is any indication, I should get the moderate improvements I'm looking for. I didn't notice any testosterone suppression during or after the cycle.

----------


## DHew

1. You say you are over cautious, hence your decision to run an anavar only cycle. What exactly are you overly cautious about? I know its not your hormone production, otherwise you would supplement with a test base.
2. Did you get any blood work done at all? You wont necessarily "notice" your hormone levels fluctuate. Sometimes you can, sometimes you absolutely cannot. 
3. Who is telling you that clomid, and I suspect a PCT protocol in general, isnt necessary? These people are feeding you terrible advice.
4. You have come to a good place to gain some knowledge. You really, really need to read the stickies around here. Start with this one:

READ THIS BEFORE YOU DO ANYTHING ELSE HERE

What is your age? How much do you weigh? What is your bodyfat at?

----------


## songdog

Var shuts you down like any other compound.I agree with the above.

----------

